# Need info on canned foods for puking Bengal (long)



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, so we've had Ellie for a little over 2.5 years and she refuses to eat anything but kibble, ever. We used to use EVO, Merrick BG, and Wilderness in rotation, mostly feeding EVO Cat and Kitten. However, because of recalls, lack of reliability, and my tendency to over worry, we switched to Pure Vita grain free exclusively. Ellie totally digs it and I've noticed several improvements including decreased litter box odor (a HUGE deal to me. I hate cat smell big time) and she no longer has a speck of dandruff which she's had since the day I rescued her. She now glistens. 
Ironclad will eat anything he can get his mouth on, but since he's chosen to be a primarily outside kitty, I leave a bowl of Nutri Source kibble on the porch, and several times a week (whenever he shows up at the right time) he gets chunks of raw. 

Aria, however, has been puking her food somewhat regularly since she came home with us. She was fed Cat Chow before and her owner said it was never an issue. I've noticed improvements in her as well, her coat looks so much better, I loooove her glittered Bengal coat. She's not "grimy" and her stools has improved a ton. Her vet check the day after we brought her home checked out just fine, and my vet thinks its just the stress of moving getting to her. He may very well be right, but even so since shes lost some weight, I picked up a couple cans of Pure Vita grain free and so far, she hasn't puked at all. Since she's willing to eat it, and it seems to agree with her, I'm happy to do canned food exclusively. I am somewhat familur with who makes what kibble, but I really am not well versed in canned foods at all and where they are sourced from. Does anyone happen to know this? Anyone know if Tuffys also makes the Pure Vita cans, or if they outsource it? (ive emailed them but being a holiday weekend I Probably wont hear back for a couple days) I'd prefer a grain free food, with no recall history, and good quality control. I'd like to stay under $2 for a 5.5 oz can, but that's not necessarily concrete. I am more concerned with dependability and recalls than ingredients and price. I'd like to get her on at least a pre made raw if not PMR, but so far she turns her nose up to it. She hasn't been picky about canned though.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

You might want to look into the 13oz cans, they are usually better priced. When I fed canned I used Felidae, Evo, Before Grain, Artemis and a few others, this was a couple years ago though, not sure what is reputable or good now but I went for grain frees she would eat and not puke, I bought Fosters and Smith brand sometimes to, don't remember if it's grain free but she handled it well and it was lower priced. Canned adds up so fast.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

GoingPostal said:


> You might want to look into the 13oz cans, they are usually better priced. When I fed canned I used Felidae, Evo, Before Grain, Artemis and a few others, this was a couple years ago though, not sure what is reputable or good now but I went for grain frees she would eat and not puke, I bought Fosters and Smith brand sometimes to, don't remember if it's grain free but she handled it well and it was lower priced. Canned adds up so fast.


Thanks for the input. Because I own a pet care business, I can get MOST brands at wholesale cost, so that really helps. (for example, a 5.5oz can of most EVO 95% cat varieties are only $1.09/can, which makes it less than $2.25/day) Since I can get such good deals and she doesn't like it refrigerated after opening, it's worth it to just get the smaller cans than try to warm things up and dirty dishes up in the process. I don't have an endless budget, but $60-80/month for her isn't unreasonable to me, especially since Ellie (other indoor cat) eats kibble only and it's free for me. I have a $100/month kitty budget, and whatever I don't spend gets put into the emergency pet fund that I have a separate account for... So obviously I'd like to be putting money in that monthly but I have wiggle room considering all I am paying for right now is litter (wholesale) and the occasional sardine or chicken heart for Ironclad. 

I just want to find the most trustworthy canned food I can to hopefully get her onto raw, but I'm having a hard time figuring out who manufactures what and was hoping someone might know so I don't have to wait for responses from the companies!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Thanks for the input. Because I own a pet care business, I can get MOST brands at wholesale cost, so that really helps. (for example, a 5.5oz can of most EVO 95% cat varieties are only $1.09/can, which makes it less than $2.25/day) I don't have an endless budget, but $60-80/month for her isn't unreasonable to me, especially since Ellie (other indoor cat) eats kibble only and it's free for me. I have a $100/month kitty budget, and whatever I don't spend gets put into the emergency pet fund that I have a separate account for... So obviously I'd like to be putting money in that monthly but I have wiggle room considering all I am paying for right now is litter (wholesale) and the occasional sardine or chicken heart for Ironclad.
> 
> I just want to find the most trustworthy canned food I can to hopefully get her onto raw.


I get my food, both raw and dry, at cost and it's a lifesaver lol. 

I know we had a thread that showed where dry food was made, but I feel like I've seen something...somewhere...about canned too lol. 

What about tiki cat? I've heard amazing reviews on it, both in terms of palatibilty ( did I just make that word up haha) and company quality.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If she will eat canned exclusively do that. In the long run it'll be better for her overall.

We generally see less "barfers" on canned food versus dry kibble. Lots of cats just "naturally" barf all the time.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I won't lie, a part of me really wanted to see the results in her that Pure Vita kibble gives Ellie because damnit its so easy to feed them the same, but I can't imagine being comfortable puking all the time! 
I'm fine with tiki cat. I'm fine with anything, I'm just trying to get info on where/who makes what and what the quality control is. Doing what I do for a living, I'm reasonably caught up on the dog kibbles, but cat foods, particularly canned, I am just not caught up to speed on. 

PMR is so much less complicated.lol


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

What I do with my puker cat is I feed friskies canned. (I am normally a raw feeder but in a complicated place right now) I will skip a meal. I will also use 100% pure pumpkin - a couple tablespoons a month..


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

brandypup said:


> What I do with my puker cat is I feed friskies canned. (I am normally a raw feeder but in a complicated place right now) I will skip a meal. I will also use 100% pure pumpkin - a couple tablespoons a month..


Yeah...not really something I'm considering at this point. She seems to agree with canned food, and I'm thankful to be in a place to afford top of the line food for her (tho I hope the ultimate transition to raw goes well, because it's SO much cheaper) so I just want a dependable company.Commercial food freaks me out about recalls, and I do really like Pure Vita. If its not outsourced then I will stick exclusively with that.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

My cats love EVO canned as well as Weruva!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I feed my parents cat By nature canned, they also have an organic line and all of them are grain free and very affordable.


----------

